# A Bit of the Shire -- in Spain



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 26, 2020)

Now you won't have to go to New Zealand to stay in a hobbit hole.








Mi Tresoro: Lord Of The Rings-Inspired Hobbit Houses In Spain


A Lord of the Rings experience is opening up in Spain! You can live like a Hobbit in these grottos and imagine you're in the world of Tolkien.




secretldn.com


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 26, 2020)

And there's this amazing thread by member boyarilie from Romania, more exactly Transylvania, documenting the construction of a Bag End that he undertook, up to his so far last post end of 2019.









Building a real Bag End ? Why not !


This is my first post :) I would like to tell you a little story on how I have started several years ago working on a project to build a Bag End replica starting on the Bag End plan which can be found online and scenes from the movies and from Hobbiton. A few years later I've found a nice land...




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 26, 2020)

Interesting Squint-eyed Southerner! At my age I don't take flights with our current Corona-issues. It could be reachable by car still. I'm afraid they started their idea at a most adverse moment.

Hereto a small map where it is (approximately) located.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 26, 2020)

With that location, you could reach it by rowboat!


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 26, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> With that location, you could reach it by rowboat!


Dude - just for your information: Luxembourg is landlocked. Just to get to the North Sea, it means rowing down the Saar / Moselle rivers (and tributaries) to where the latter joins the Rhine River, which boasts about the heaviest river traffic in Europe. Which brings you to where it enters the North Sea, at the port of Rotterdam. "Only" the largest and busiest in Europe, and I don't know if it's even legal to row a boat there. Then the Straits of Dover and the English Channel, past Brittany, crossing the Bay of Biscay ... c'mon, that's the kind of stuff Gringos do in comfortable river / high seas cruise ships! Rowboat, my gluteus maximus!


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Jul 26, 2020)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> With that location, you could reach it by rowboat!



Euh, what ... from Luxembourg !? Those guys from Dunland and the way they look at maps !


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jul 26, 2020)

OK, OK!

Take your yacht, then! 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 26, 2020)

Merroe said:


> Euh, what ... from Luxembourg !? Those guys from Dunland and the way they look at maps !


Yeah, the National Geographic Society was founded in 1888, the world-famous magazine late the same year.
That guy from Greek mythology named Sisyphus or Sisyphos must be smirking. 😏
A couple of years or so ago, CNN had a background map for a news item placing Switzerland in the Czech Republic ...
Every country in the world is probably hoping that the Pentagon's maps are better! 😱

Edit: Just ask the survivors of the Chinese Embassy in Belgrade, capital of Serbia (and self-proclaimed (rest-) Yugoslavia) who were there on May 7, 1999.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 26, 2020)

And I'm in Bilbao nest month (Covid permitting). Just a small matter of 300 miles away. ☹


----------



## Miguel (Jul 27, 2020)

I saw on the news yesterday that the British government banned all flights to spain because of the recent rebrotes, the biggest one being in Barcelona i believe with 800 plus cases, people going to clubs and staff like that...They get impatient. However, they are negotiating flights to Baleares and Canarias since those places are presumably safer. British visit Spain the most, then French and Germans.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah, Bilbao is looking unlkely now. But the flight hasn't been cancelled, so I'll wait and see.


----------



## Olorgando (Jul 27, 2020)

Miguel said:


> I saw on the news yesterday that the British government banned all flights to spain because of the recent rebrotes, the biggest one being in Barcelona i believe with 800 plus cases, people going to clubs and staff like that...They get impatient. However, they are negotiating flights to Baleares and Canarias since those places are presumably safer. British visit Spain the most, then French and Germans.


Mallorca in the Baleares is visited by Germans most, I believe.
My wife and I have been there on vacation a total of six times, while mother must have been there dozens of times over a period of almost thirty years. In Paguera, a town on the south coast west of Palma (de Mallorca) which caters to families, a really nice place. Quite in contrast to the town of S'Arenal, just to the west of Palma, with its (somewhat) notorious beach area referred to in Germany as "Ballermann 6" (originally Balneario No. 6, name changed in 2017 in the hope of improving the image). Quite a few of the German tourists vacationing there - at least enough of them to make a negative impression - seem to feel the need to spend their vacation in at least an imitation of drunken football hooligans. It may have been the site of the recent totally inappropriate behavior that led the government to shut the place down.


----------

